# Dealing with Necron Destroyers



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I need some tips on how to take down a Destroyer heavy Necron army. 

The speed, firepower and 4+ Reanimation is pretty solid.

How do I make sure they stay down?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Well, what army do you play? Then we can give some specific advice


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Eldar and Nurgle CSM.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Chasing them down with nurgle CSM might be hard, unless you have Nurgle Spawn/Bikers with a melee beatstick helping them catch, tie up, and put the Destroyers down for good. Of course, that's a fairly expensive squad that will spend several turns chasing a kiting squad of not-too-expensive Destroyers that they'll tie up about evenly in combat, while the other several squads of Destroyers in the Decurion still flit around blasting fools.

Ahem. Bitter? Me? No, of course not.

Other options available to Nurgle CSM--well, a Maulerfiend might be able to run them down and pound them to smithereens in combat (with S10 AP2 meaning their only defense is a 5+ Res, no armor), provided it doesn't get Gaussed to death. Plague Marines, Plague Zombies, Plaguebearers (ah, the creative naming conventions of GW on full display)... I don't see them every catching up, but Plague Drones might stand a chance. Nurgle will struggle to catch them in close combat; will struggle to outkill Necrons with ranged shooting; and will be out-durabled by far by almost anything in the Necron codex. It's a hard match-up, sorry: between two supposedly slow, methodical, indestructible armies... the one who has benefited from power creep far more is going to win far more often.

Eldar--meet them quid pro quo. Jetbikers out-move and out-shoot them, with all those special weapons, and aren't too shabby a comparison in terms of points; just about the only place where Destroyers will be able to surpass instead of struggle-to-keep-up is with the durability, and I'd take that trade any day.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Obliterators' TL Plasma Guns can do a pretty good job of taking down Destroyers.

I'm astonished Mossy didn't mention using Be'lakor, who can cast Terrify on them (which Necrons basically can't Deny because they get their D6 dice with no modifiers to Deny with) and Invisibility himself/Shrouded the Destroyers' targets to minimise their damage output (Destroyers shooting at 3+ or 2+ cover saves are paying a tonne of points for AP3 - ergo, wasted points) and he can Fly, so he can go after them himself (fly right up close to them, they run 6+2D6" away, move 12" after them, take one round of shooting, then charge them and win).


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, ok, Be'lakor, yeah.


----------

